# Phlebotomy billing



## ecaissie (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello!  I own a billing service, and a woman just contacted me for help in starting a phlebotomy service that will collect specimens from homebound patients.  When I checked Medicare's website, I found the CPT Code 36415 and HCPCS codes P9612, but I don't find 36415 in their fee schedule (although it's in the AAPC CPT manual).  Code 36410, however, seems to be the same code, just a different number.  Can someone clear this up for me?  Is 36415 been changed to 36401?  Or is something else going on?  Thanks!


----------



## cheermom68 (Jun 26, 2014)

36415 is the correct code and it should be on the Lab fee schedule.  I think they pay $3.00.
36410 has to be done by a physician because of circumstances that it takes special skill, not for routine venipuncture.


----------



## ecaissie (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks!  I was confused when one place was telling me 36415 and the fee schedule only had 36410.


----------

